# holiday music on sirius



## newsub (Aug 5, 2003)

what channel will play holiday music on sirius? I am a new sub for sirius. I know xm had 2 channels playing holiday music last year.
thanks


----------



## AZjoe1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I believe its going to be Sirius Sessions 100, starting on Nov 28.


----------

